
My Favorite Settlers of Catan Trick - psadri
This is my all time favorite Settlers trick.  I had come into possession of a Monopoly card.  This was late in a six person game when all the players had a ton of cards in their hands.  When it was my turn, I noted that almost all the ore was handed out (by looking at the bank’s stack).  I had a lot of it myself.  So I traded heavily by giving away ore and getting other cards in return, with some haggling to not raise suspicions.  Once I had traded all my ore away, I played my Monoploy card to get all of it back.  I got a crazy number of cards and I can never forget the look of shock on my friend’s faces.
======
HelloNurse
This is just how Monopoly is supposed to be used, not a new idea.

